# Bell Fibre internet



## lightbulb (Oct 24, 2005)

Seems like Bell has a new service available, a pseudo fibre connection that's being promoted as the next generation of higher speed connection. The posted speeds and rates are much better than Rogers but how true is the hype?

Update: Seems there's a lengthy thread at RFD about Bell Fibe, started almost 2 weeks ago.

Fibe


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

I'll believe it when I see it ... of course it doesn't matter how much speed "potential" it has ... it matters on what they actually deliver to your router. Bell still also throttles pretty much all encrypted connections all willy-nilly currently. That alone makes it a no-go for me. Downloading mail attachments at 6k/second (when it should be 150k/second +) from one of my client's FirstClass servers is not my idea of fun.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I recently bumpred up the speed of my Rogers broadband connection and was almost startled by the upload speed, let alone download. So far Rogers doesn't seem to care what's being downloaded or uploaded.


----------



## Digital_Gary (Sep 18, 2003)

Not sure if this is the same service or not but Bell offered a "Fibre" service to a customer of mine last summer. Speeds of up to 16Mbps. Sounded fantastic. Turns out, the "Fibre" service was a regular DSL connection to their Fibre backbone. 
My clients speed originally was about 4Mbps. My clients speed after the "upgrade" was just over 5Mbps. 

When questioned about the offer of 16Mbps, they were told that Bell can not guarantee any speeds and that is why it was offered at Up to 16Mbps.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

The Fibe service is not fiber, it's VDSL2 running from fiber-connected nodes in some areas. The service is also a 'best effort' service, so you're paying for "up to" 16Mbps (megabits, not megabytes).


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

they are saying the *exact* same thing to me right now..I am currently paying for "up to" 5MB/sec, of which i routinely only see 3... if im lucky..when i call to complain they try to upsell me to a faster service, saying my line is capable of "up to" 16, of which i would maybe realistically see what....10? 

not many other industries where you could look a customer who is receiving 60% of what he is paying for in the eye and suggest that in order to receive better service, they upgrade to a more expensive option of which he will still only supply 60% of what he is paying for..hahaha

i would love to pay "up to" the full $55 they charge me every month....some months i could only pay 60% of what i owe them...haha


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I recently upgraded my Telus DSL. I used to get about 6 mps at $39/month and now they said I should get 10 to 15 mbs with the upgrade. Using speedtest.net I regularly log 13.5 mbs for $44/month. Seems Telus is pretty good when compared to Bell.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

I pay $44/month for 10 Mbps service from Rogers which doesn't consist of any of this "up to" crap; I've downloaded at speeds of up to 1.3 MB/sec, which is actually faster than my purchased specified speed. I would never pay for a service that doesn't guarantee a specified speed.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

In Quebec with Videotron we can get up to 50 Mbps for $79.95 or 30Mbps for $69.95.

BTW Nobody anywhere is getting 16MB/s.


----------



## harrisjr (Aug 29, 2007)

I just had Bell FibreOp installed in my home and the speeds are amazing. I watched some of the install and the technician actually ran fibre right into my basement. I think Fredericton is the first city in Canada where Bell offers the service though...


----------



## lightbulb (Oct 24, 2005)

Fibe thread at RFD.

Fibe


----------



## grubincan (Mar 9, 2008)

harrisjr said:


> I just had Bell FibreOp installed in my home and the speeds are amazing.


That's Bell Aliant- with up to 60mbps Fibre to-your-door.

They are not the same Bell at all (and they'll quite happily tell you that if you switch from Bell ExpressVu to Bell Aliant FibreOP TV .... "Waive your one month cancellation fee just because you are moving to another Bell branded product, I don't think so Sir - we are Bell Express Vu - thanks for your money")


----------



## gtgt (Jul 19, 2005)

I had the Bell Entertainment System installed last month. I'm getting 30mb down and 8mb upload plus all the channels for tv all for $89 a month. Includes a hd pvr and an extension receiver. I'm lucky to be in an available area for this. Here's the info. Bell Entertainment service - Home


----------



## lightbulb (Oct 24, 2005)

The $89 is a great deal except it's only a limited time offer and doubles at the end of the year. 



gtgt said:


> I had the Bell Entertainment System installed last month. I'm getting 30mb down and 8mb upload plus all the channels for tv all for $89 a month. Includes a hd pvr and an extension receiver. I'm lucky to be in an available area for this. Here's the info. Bell Entertainment service - Home


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Lars said:


> I pay $44/month for 10 Mbps service from Rogers which doesn't consist of any of this "up to" crap; I've downloaded at speeds of up to 1.3 MB/sec, which is actually faster than my purchased specified speed. I would never pay for a service that doesn't guarantee a specified speed.


Rogers doesn't guarantee speed either - you're just lucky. Unless you're paying big bugs for an SLA, it's going to be a best effort service, aka 'up to'.


----------



## gtgt (Jul 19, 2005)

lightbulb said:


> The $89 is a great deal except it's only a limited time offer and doubles at the end of the year.


true, but some people have been using it for 2 years now and every time the offer expires, they get a better offer to replace it. Besides, there's no contract and no installation fees. No brainer if it's available to you. I've read that there are only 2,000 people using this at the moment, so they will most likely keep the extremely low prices until they get a bigger customer base.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

so the TV signal is coming over fibre as well? hmmmmm

are all the channels native 720p the way bell satellite tv is? i had bell tv for a week last year (they put a dish on the roof of my condo) and i bailed and went back to rogers (paying literally twice as much for the same service) because i couldnt stand the low rez, washed out colours and superduperhyper compression that bell applies to their "signal"

if they are sending out proper, unscaled and minimally compressed content on par with rogers' offering over this fibre that pricing is *very* attractive to me


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Rogers also has a maximum $50 Overage charge - so they may not care about what you're downloading (also, they most certainly do care) but they'll very happily charge you an arm and a leg for it.


----------



## lightbulb (Oct 24, 2005)

Dang! I just called for info and it's not available in my mid town Toronto 'hood. Looking over it's offerings, I hope it's a success and it rolls out to more locations. Rogers needs some competition besides Bell satellite. 



gtgt said:


> true, but some people have been using it for 2 years now and every time the offer expires, they get a better offer to replace it. Besides, there's no contract and no installation fees. No brainer if it's available to you. I've read that there are only 2,000 people using this at the moment, so they will most likely keep the extremely low prices until they get a bigger customer base.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

I saw a lot of Bell trucks with guys up on ladders in my alleyway a couple months ago, looked like they were stringing something new. Hmmm.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

It might be the next generation of *Bell's* internet speeds, but it's certainly not surpassing Cable internet.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

screature said:


> In Quebec with Videotron we can get up to 50 Mbps for $79.95 or 30Mbps for $69.95.
> 
> BTW Nobody anywhere is getting 16MB/s.


I miss Videotron--they have far better service than Bell and Rogers. Too bad they were run out of NB by anti-Quebec douche bags.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

MannyP Design said:


> I miss Videotron--they have far better service than Bell and Rogers. Too bad they were run out of NB by anti-Quebec douche bags.


I have to say I have always been impressed with the service provided by Videotron, especially in light of some of the horror stories I hear around here from Rogers and Bell subscribers. They are kind like the Apple of cable providers... they just work.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## Stojko (Feb 8, 2010)

RicktheChemist said:


> Seems to be a lot of Quebec hate in NB! Just look at the Hydro Quebec NB power deal
> 
> RtC


Not so much Quebec hate as the notion to keep your province's resources within your province...


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

RicktheChemist said:


> Don't believe everything that Videotron says either.. I've been reading that the 30/50 Mbps service can actually really suck depending on which area you live in. There have been cases where the speed is actually less than the standard service...
> 
> But I would never ever in a life time go with anything Bell. I've been a very happy customer of Videotron for a few years.
> Videotron is very limited in terms of the dowloading and uploading you can do... one of the huge downsides is having on 30 gig up and down to play with a month... and 12.95 for an extra few gigs a month if needed...
> ...


I have the Extreme Highspeed (10Mbps) and have a total of 100GB up and down a month for $65. If you know you are going to go over by a significant amount you can  buy extra bandwidth for one month:

Extra 5 GB for $5.00 per month
Extra 30 GB for $12.50 per month
May be added at any time during the month
Up to three packages per month

Instead of the $1.50/Gb overage fee if you don't buy the "on demand" package... It is a good way to save some bucks when you know you are going to go over.


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

Has anyone in the GTA jumped on board this Bell Fibe Internet/TV promo they have going? 

Got a call from a Bell Sales agent offering Fibe 6 plus Basic HDTV Programming for $68.
Doesn't sound bad, but not great either.


----------



## kkritsilas (Mar 1, 2010)

Telus has recently started offering their "Optik" service. I called them, and asked what speed I can expect if I went with the new service, and they said 3-15 Mbps. I courant have a phone line, Telus TV (1 HD box, 1 SD box), and 3 Mbps DSL. I said I was already getting 3 Mbps, what would be the advantage of going with Optik. Representative said there may or may not be any advantage. With clearly defined advantages described by Telus, I have decided to stay with the current setup, and will be looking at discontinuing Telus TV and the home phone line.

Kostas


----------

